# turbo kit for 99 VW New Beetle



## VWman2.0-16 (Aug 3, 2004)

where can i find a turbo kit for my 99 beetle i know i could have saved money but i got a good deal on it so now im ready to upgrade it. i just want to know where and how i can get it.... i could use anyones imput.


----------



## no_really_stfu (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: turbo kit for 99 VW New Beetle (VWman2.0-16)*

wtf????
why the hell din't you just buy a 1.8T in the first place??????????


----------



## VWman2.0-16 (Aug 3, 2004)

is this a place for people to bust my butt or can i get answers can somone let me know how i can go about this..... or a super charger thanks


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (VWman2.0-16)*

Neuspeed makes a great supercharger for 2.0 MK4's and as for a turbo upgrade I am not to sure where to go with that. I had a 00' 2.0 New Beetle with Neuspeed's supercharger and it made a BIG change in my babies performance haha! It's a great product and a great company. 
-Paul


----------



## VWman2.0-16 (Aug 3, 2004)

thank you do yo know an about price for the product and the install. just wondering what it would run me for that? thanks


----------



## VWman2.0-16 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

do you know of good body kits and what sites i can go to for them just want to check around any imput thanks


----------



## no_really_stfu (Aug 3, 2004)

_Quote »_Stock HP is approximately 90-92HP at the front wheels. With the supercharger kit alone, HP jumps to approximately 135HP at 6200 rpm at the front wheels.

Is a gain of only about 40HP really worth $2,600 + ??????


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (no_really_stfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_really_stfu* »_
Is a gain of only about 40HP really worth $2,600 + ??????


Agreed... the NoSpeed charger is way overpriced for what it is.
You can get a 40hp gain for about $500 with a nitrous kit.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

If i recall, 135HP at the wheels is a little better than a stock 1.8T. Plus with the Supercharger you don't have lag. I think it would be fun and if you have 2600 to spend on it, go ahead. I'm sure it's much more fun with it than just a boring 2.0. I know what thats like.








I'd go for it. Post pics when you are done. Wings West also makes a great subtle kit for the NB. Surprising for Wings West. Check it ouit.


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CK98Beeetle* »_If i recall, 135HP at the wheels is a little better than a stock 1.8T. Plus with the Supercharger you don't have lag. 

Actually that isn't quite correct. On a 98-01.5 NB with the APH motor the statement is probably correct. But on the newer AWV motor cars (01.5 to present) the 150 hp is SEVERLY underrated. It actually is much closer to 170 to 180 hp (flywheel) and regularly dyno (stock) at close to or over 150 whp and about 190+ ft.tq. Now if you add a chip to a 1.8T AWV motor....it is a whole new ball game


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (AU_Bug)*

look it up in the 2.0 technical section.
nuespeed = reliability and ease of install
turbo = more hp, more tunability
as far as turbo, look into ATP at http://www.vwturbo.com


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_
Agreed... the NoSpeed charger is way overpriced for what it is.
You can get a 40hp gain for about $500 with a nitrous kit.

So long as the bottle holds out. Or the engine. And that isn't even street legal.
The NS S/c has it's pros, mostly being it's a bolt on and forget item. Mostly anyway, it doesn't require the constant fiddling that similar Turbo setup would require.. But I do a agre that I think the price tag should shed a good grand before I'd be ever tempted.

_Quote, originally posted by *AU_Bug* »_
Actually that isn't quite correct. On a 98-01.5 NB with the APH motor the statement is probably correct. But on the newer AWV motor cars (01.5 to present) the 150 hp is SEVERLY underrated. It actually is much closer to 170 to 180 hp (flywheel) and regularly dyno (stock) at close to or over 150 whp and about 190+ ft.tq. : 

While I know VW underrates itself in somecases..there, I think someone is blowing smoke up your ass in regards to this. The NB's 1.8T, regardless of being an APH or AWV puts out close to 150bhp stock. There is a greater gain with the AWV's in regards to chipping, but it's stock tuned starting point hasn't changed. 

And in the end, you're still in a DBW car, with mushier suspension stock (Sports and Turbo S's exceptioned) than the earlier cars.



_Modified by 13minutes at 5:32 PM 8-7-2004_


----------

